# Alternative To Twisp



## Agent X (1/4/14)

Ive been vaping with an ego ce4, cheap 2 pack starter kit, which does not give any satisfaction at all, and is not even close to replacing an analogue cigarette. I have tried the twisp(a friend has one), it has a nice throat hit, and feels alot more like smoking , but i get a mouthful of liquid. What i would like to know is what alternatives are there at a similar or cheaper price, and do these alternatives provide better or similar throat hit and vapour as compared to the twisp, before i buy the twisp and regret later.


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

hi @Agent X 

welcome to the forum

there are quite a few threads where this has been discussed. (here is one i just got now http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/starter-under-r400.1291/#post-25769 ) as you said you looking for something in that price range.

please type in 'starter kits' in the search field, or alternatively check out our very own vendors in the sub forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

This imo is a great starter kit at a great price: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/hv-starter-kit-special-r490.1484/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (1/4/14)

Hi thanks for your replies, ok i see the starter kit you suggested, but is it good enough or better than the twisp, also i can spend jus over a R1000 . i need that throat hit and variable voltage as well. so if this offers that then its a good choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Agent X said:


> Hi thanks for your replies, ok i see the starter kit you suggested, but is it good enough or better than the twisp, also i can spend jus over a R1000 . i need that throat hit and variable voltage as well. so if this offers that then its a good choice.


Yes, that is way better than the twisp. That Mini Protank3 gives an awesome throat hit. No, those batteries are not VV. I use the Vision Spinner (VV) 1300 mAh with my mPT3s - http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_VV Battery_1300mAh_BLACK.
Btw - throat hit is also very important for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Agent X said:


> Hi thanks for your replies, ok i see the starter kit you suggested, but is it good enough or better than the twisp, also i can spend jus over a R1000 . i need that throat hit and variable voltage as well. so if this offers that then its a good choice.



I agree a million percent that you get a VV (Variable Voltage) battery right from the start! As @Matthee suggests... a Vision Spinner and a mPT3 is the right way forward!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

For R1,100 plus courier you could get an MVP and Aerotank!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-laser-black-itmvpv2.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (1/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, that is way better than the twisp. That Mini Protank3 gives an awesome throat hit. No, those batteries are not VV. I use the Vision Spinner (VV) 1300 mAh with my mPT3s - http://eciggies.co.za/Batteries/Vision_Spinner_VV Battery_1300mAh_BLACK.
> Btw - throat hit is also very important for me.


thanks i will look into it


----------



## Agent X (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> For R1,100 plus courier you could get an MVP and Aerotank!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-aerotank-aero.html
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-itaste-mvp-20-laser-black-itmvpv2.html


thanks for your suggestion, this is something that seems perfect for me, the mvp 2.0 is really great, even youtubed it, but they seem to be out of stock, any idea where i can get this else where?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Agent X said:


> thanks for your suggestion, this is something that seems perfect for me, the mvp 2.0 is really great, even youtubed it, but they seem to be out of stock, any idea where i can get this else where?



They will have stock in an hour or so! Check back real soon as they are unpacking stock now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Agent X said:


> thanks for your suggestion, this is something that seems perfect for me, the mvp 2.0 is really great, even youtubed it, but they seem to be out of stock, any idea where i can get this else where?


I you like the box mod shape, that is perfect. It is 2600 mAh, so will last a long time. You can charge overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> They will have stock in an hour or so! Check back real soon as they are unpacking stock now!


thanks i will order that immediately as it comes, and you say, its better than twisp?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (1/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I you like the box mod shape, that is perfect. It is 2600 mAh, so will last a long time. You can charge overnight.


yeah it seems like a good deal, because ive been wasting money on these ego ce4 and ce5+ things, all they do is make a little smoke and make me cough all day, not to mention the maintenance and cleaning.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Agent X said:


> thanks i will order that immediately as it comes, and you say, its better than twisp?



It's only about eight million times better than a Twisp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Agent X said:


> thanks i will order that immediately as it comes, and you say, its better than twisp?


Yes, as Rob said, you will be amazed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (1/4/14)

Thanks guys, well ive noticed the mvp 2.0, comes with a iclear 30, so how is that thing compared to the protank mini?


----------



## Rex_Bael (1/4/14)

You definitely cannot go wrong with the MVP, it's a great little mod that just works! Even if you do get more and bigger and better mods, as you are bound to do hanging around this forum, you will have a compact and reliable mod to back it all up.

I was not a fan of the iClear30. Mine popped a coil after 2 days though, so might have been a dud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

Also not a fan of the iClear.


----------



## Agent X (1/4/14)

well thanks so i ordered the mvp 2.0 laser black, and the kanger tank aerotank as suggested by rob, for R1195, plus delivery, thanks guys, hope to be vaping good soon, and eliquid gonna have to do with liqua for now, dnt knw much about eliquid

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

By now you have gathered that the iClear 30 sucks Noogies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> By now you have gathered that the iClear 30 sucks Noogies!


haha guess so, but you guys seem to dislike the twisp alot, i bet even the iclear is better than twisp clearomiser?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (1/4/14)

Agent X said:


> Thanks guys, well ive noticed the mvp 2.0, comes with a iclear 30, so how is that thing compared to the protank mini?



I used the iClear 30 for about 2 months straight after the greensmoke days. I enjoyed the device immensely. Decent sized tank and above average flavour. From some of the forum reviews I've read I believe it compares roughly to the Protank 2 with more emphasis on flavour and a little diminished throat hit.

Peeps above me will testify that the Mini Protank 2 is even better and the Aerotank yet another step up. 

If you want to save some $$$ you may stick with the iClear 30 clearomizer and upgrade later.

Okay I see you've already ordered. Good job. You will be happy. This is for future reference then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (1/4/14)

For juice, there are new options popping up by the day. I personally recommend Vapour Mountain, see this thread for ordering: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/ 
Here for their new Legends range: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends-range.610/

Vape King launched their own Beta range this week as well as announcing a new local brand they will be carrying. Keep an eye on the E-Liquid Reviews page for updates on those. I have not tried them as yet, but have confidence in VapeKing.

Don't be afraid to experiment with flavours, you may be surprised at what ends up being your favourites.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

My vote also goes for Vapour Mountain - tried and tested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

VM all the way - haven't come across any local e-juice that can compete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (1/4/14)

Bought this the other day from B-Squared in Maitland for R500!! Really impressed with it and the passthrough means no waiting for the battery to charge!!
http://www.innokin.com/itaste-vv-v3.0.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Agent X (5/4/14)

@Matthee @Rob Fisher @Rex_Bael @Riaz thanks so much for the suggestions, i have got the mvp v2.0 and aerotank as suggested by rob, and is a very impressive device, it makes the twisp feel like an ego, thanks dudes happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

Agent X said:


> @Matthee @Rob Fisher @Rex_Bael @Riaz thanks so much for the suggestions, i have got the mvp v2.0 and aerotank as suggested by rob, and is a very impressive device, it makes the twisp feel like an ego, thanks dudes happy vaping



Awesome! So glad you are happy! Great combo and you will love them both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

Agent X said:


> @Matthee @Rob Fisher @Rex_Bael @Riaz thanks so much for the suggestions, i have got the mvp v2.0 and aerotank as suggested by rob, and is a very impressive device, it makes the twisp feel like an ego, thanks dudes happy vaping


Thanks for the feedback, good to hear you are enjoying the gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor (5/4/14)

Twisp leaks and the coils is burnt out in 7 days, is unnecessary expensive, crappy backup with a lot of stories when you have a problem with the device and liquid very expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/4/14)

That's awesome news! Congrats and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (30/4/14)

My starter kit i spent R1500. I feel ripped off

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Derick (30/4/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> My starter kit i spent R1500. I feel ripped off



Don't feel too bad, it probably happened to 90% of the vapers here - my first kit was a clone EVOD battery and a really bad CE4 tank - both died within a month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> My starter kit i spent R1500. I feel ripped off



A lot of us have been there! We also have the t-shirt!


----------



## Die Kriek (30/4/14)

I am so happy to have found you guys before diving in, would've ended up with something way more expensive than what I could afford, and more than likely worse than what I have!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

